
Gimp and Inkscape on retina Macs do not work - Kjeldahl
https://medium.com/@kjeldahl/gimp-and-inkscape-on-retina-macs-do-not-work-9601c3052e86#.a0ti5yx3f
======
Kjeldahl
Author here. FWIW, there is a solution/workaround as well in the linked blog
post.

